# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware أهداءات فلاشه لجهاز ZOPO model:ZP353 MT6580

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحيه طيبه لكل الاخوه
في هذا المنتدي المتميز* *
فلاشه حصريه لجهاز 
ZOPO model:ZP353  الانفو
  CPU: MT6580 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01D2000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  WIFI MAC:002D4E3F360D BT_ADDRE3D466580EA
  IMEI1:327609130452418
  IMEI2:029241431807635
  id:ZP353 20160506-203312 version:5.1
  model:ZP353
  brand:ZOPO manufacturer:ZOPO
  PROINFO  BaseAddr:0x80000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x380000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT1  BaseAddr:0x880000  Size:0xA00000 PROTECT2  BaseAddr:0x1280000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x1C80000  Size:0x40000 LK  BaseAddr:0x1CC0000  Size:0x60000
  BOOT  BaseAddr:0x1D20000  Size:0x1000000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2D20000  Size:0x1000000
  PARA  BaseAddr:0x3D20000  Size:0x80000 LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3DA0000  Size:0x800000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x45A0000  Size:0xA00000 FRP  BaseAddr:0x4FA0000  Size:0x100000
  NVDATA  BaseAddr:0x50A0000  Size:0x2000000
  METADATA  BaseAddr:0x70A0000  Size:0x2760000
  OEMKEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0x9800000  Size:0x200000 SECRO  BaseAddr:0x9A00000  Size:0x600000
  KEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0xA000000  Size:0x800000   SYSTEM  BaseAddr:0xA800000  Size:0x80000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x8A800000  Size:0x10000000   USERDATA  BaseAddr:0x9A800000  Size:0x136780000
  FLASHINFO  BaseAddr:0x1D0F80000  Size:0x1000000* ** * رابط التحميل* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

*ابداعاتك يا معلم 
احلي تقييم
++++*

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم_

----------


## alasir

_بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم_

----------

